# New boat owner, new to boating period lol



## vapiper (Jul 30, 2014)

So just picked up at 14' "Sea King"...from the research I've done thus far what I have is a 1985 Montgomery Ward Sea King (possibly?) with a 15hp US Marine 2 stroke engine (VWB 52122) It's a little late to snap pictures but over all I'm happy with the purchase....the engine runs props spin, it cycles water through the cooling system...need to learn a little better on the starting procedures lol but it starts up good once I get the right amount of fuel primed (without flooding lol) ....Anyways going to swing it by a marine repair shop just to have them go through it so I know 100% it's reliable for taking out. 

Looking forward to putting plenty of questions out there and enjoying this bad boy...bought a house veerrrrry close to the water back in 09 and have been itching for some kind of watercraft for a while.

cheers.


----------



## satx78247 (Jul 31, 2014)

vapiper,

1st, WELCOME ABOARD & to the tin boat hobby.

SOUNDS fine on the boat. 

Otoh, your OB is a 15HO CHRYSLER & some of the parts were sourced from Mercury. - These OB motors were also sold by SEARS at one point.
(You may well, in the future if not right now, have SERIOUS difficulty getting routine "maintenance parts" like water pump impellers, for example. = A member of our club has a bigger Chrysler OB & he's already running into parts availability problem.)

It's no great secret here that I'm NOT a fan of Mercury or Chrysler (as I regard them as overly-complicated, over-priced and take many expensive tools to fix) BUT I nonetheless wish you the best with it.
(For that reason, I recently gave away a "running OK" 40HP Mercury that I got with another tin boat.)

yours, satx


----------



## vapiper (Jul 31, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=361657#p361657 said:


> satx78247 » 31 Jul 2014, 00:31[/url]"]vapiper,
> 
> 1st, WELCOME ABOARD & to the tin boat hobby.
> 
> ...




I've found some good info...pretty much will just run this until it's no longer able to run...then will pick up something more "main stream" and modern lol....More of a fan of a 4 stroke...even though I won't get "as much power" for size...I'm not looking for a ski boat...just something that makes the boat move.

I live in an area that's flooded with marinas and boat mechanics so if it's something I can fix I'm sure there's someone here that can...Keeping under the value of what's there vs. price for repairs in mind of course. 

Just looking forward to fishing from the water as opposed to the shoreline! Will be going through pictures getting ideas on decking part of it out, storage and just little things to tinker with to make it a good little fishing boat.


----------



## satx78247 (Jul 31, 2014)

vapiper,

ImVho, "the pick of the litter" is the post-1961 to 1970 "Johnnyrudes" of 15-25 HP. as they are tough, OVER-engineered, simple, EASY to work on yourself and CHEAP to buy/maintain.

yours, satx


----------



## vapiper (Jul 31, 2014)

Cool, will keep my eyes open for those....thanks!


----------



## vapiper (Aug 3, 2014)

Is there a decent source online to find out....maintenance information, spark plug info and the like? Going to take it to a shop to get it run through by a qualified mechanic...from there I can keep it maintained but would like an expert take a gander at it....

Still waiting to finish my boaters course (3 hour online course) to get my "boat license" .... then get a state trooper to inspect the trailer VIN number placement (home made trailer) and I'll be legal....have my 90 day boat registration and waiting on my title and all to come back from inland game and fishery.......


----------



## Kismet (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice. It's gonna be great.

Wear a PFD, will you please. If, after 15-20 years, you haven't needed it...


still wear it, please.


Gonna be a learning curve where you have to make mistakes to have the information you may have acquired from web sites and texts transform from knowledge to KNOWING. 

One of my favorites is replacing a shear pin on a river with only steep and muddy banks. Good Times!

Welcome the water world. It's a nice place.
=D> =D> =D>


----------



## vapiper (Aug 4, 2014)

Kismet said:


> Nice. It's gonna be great.
> 
> Wear a PFD, will you please. If, after 15-20 years, you haven't needed it...
> 
> ...



No doubt on the pfd....here in va have to have one anyways so....doesn't bother me....coming from the land of motorcycles I'm pretty safety conscious so no worries there.....

Just need to get all my gear legal (trailer needs blessed by state troopers) and finish up this boaters course......a few more things to buy then I'll be off for my maiden voyage!!


----------



## ccm (Aug 5, 2014)

You should be able to get all of the routine service parts for your motor ( water pump impeller, fuel pump kit, carb kit, ignition components ) from Mercury Marine. The motors changed very little from when Chrysler bought WestBend in the early 60's until Mercury discontinued the Force brand in the late 90's. https://www.youtube.com/user/chrysleroutboarddude Here's a link to YouTube if anyone is an expert on Chrysler/force outboards this guy is. There should be lots of info including how to do routine maintenance in his videos.


----------



## vapiper (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks a ton....idiot question....every engine I've ever used had an air filter....I'm assuming I need one on here as well lol hopefully can find the filter holder and filter....or will just have to improvise lol

On a side note,..passed my boater class so now a soon a I get my trailer legal ill run it to a mechanic to give it a once over and learn a bit on marine engines.....then it's off to modville lol


----------



## Johnny (Aug 5, 2014)

W E L C O M E !!! - - - Class is in session, stay awake, pay attention !! LOL
there is sooooooo much information here it is unbelievable. 



> *There is nothing more grand than
> to be just simply messing around
> in an old boat . . . . POGO, 1960*


----------



## vapiper (Aug 7, 2014)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> W E L C O M E !!! - - - Class is in session, stay awake, pay attention !! LOL
> there is sooooooo much information here it is unbelievable.
> 
> 
> ...



Huh what? Sorry I was sleeping 

That's why I love the interwebz .... A forum for everything! Have been involved in motorcycle ones jeep ones dodge ram ones basket weaving.....

Just dropped off her off at a marine shop for a good once through and tune and info gather.....using a good highly recommended shop from some friends that have been boating much longer than myself ..... Living in a boater town has it's advantages for sure!


----------



## IGOINN (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi there good morning, I just purchased I seeking 15 hp outboard Model number VWB Dash 52122. Serial number 58X – 2035. I am looking for a water pump, impeller for this motor. Seems to be circulating OK at medium to low idol, but at very low idol seems just a drizzle to a mist is coming out so I would love to change the impeller so I do not damage the engine any help would be greatly appreciated upon acquiring information And a water pump impeller for this motor. Have a great day thank you for your help Henry.


----------

